# First Post - looking for some honest critique



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi - im a hobby digital artist(ish?) i usually get no feedback about my art other than "nice". what i am looking for is some honest discussions about digital art..








id like to have some honest critique on this.. maybe some tipps, help how to improve? stuff to avoid for the future etc. 
i absolutely struggle with colors. its been a year since i started bothering with them.

recently i stumbled upon krita. it is a free (!) digital painting software as good as photoshop and much more clean and lean. i read in a thread by avni about why he draws with paint - its easy and simple to use - same goes for krita. ( https://krita.org/ )

if someone has question about that feel free to ask. also- here is a video showing the process. its at 800% speed - i live in germany so i need to use copyright free music so be aware ^^ - i took breaks between and it took roughly 3,5 hrs. i did it as practise ( screenrecording has a timer ticking nearby ^^ ) because i tend to tinker with the picture for ever sometimes...






thanks in advance


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.

This is a great picture. I know little to nothing about doing digital art, but there are several artists on here that do and they can give you a more technical critique.

I think this is a wonderful piece. Very atmospheric and invokes a Gothic feeling. I do think the wing furthest away should be a tad larger. It stretches out away from the body so I understand that it would be smaller but I think it's a little too small especially compared to the tail which also stretches away from the body.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Wow...one thing is for sure:I can't do that  Very nice work.

welcome to the forum


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice work. .


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

TerryCurley said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> This is a great picture. I know little to nothing about doing digital art, but there are several artists on here that do and they can give you a more technical critique.
> 
> I think this is a wonderful piece. Very atmospheric and invokes a Gothic feeling. I do think the wing furthest away should be a tad larger. It stretches out away from the body so I understand that it would be smaller but I think it's a little too small especially compared to the tail which also stretches away from the body.


thank you for the feedback. you are right about the wing. i remember struggling with where the ( viewers point ) left wing connects to the neck and most likely ist due to the perspective mistake X) 



Asancta said:


> Wow...one thing is for sure:I can't do that  Very nice work.
> 
> welcome to the forum


"yes you can" ^^ if you need help starting digital painting i can help. like i said in the OP im still very new to color theory and the sorts but im always happy to share information. the biggest problem is "the fear of the blank paper" - alot of complicated stuff is really easy if you just let go and let it flow XD



just said:


> Nice work. .


appreciated  and thanks all for the welcome


----------

